# radiobutton als haken...



## mille (15. April 2002)

moin leutz...

also suchfunktion ergab nicht das was ich wollte

jeder kennt ja halt aus pollz (dafür brauch ichs och) diesen schönen radiobuttons.... aba die sehn ja beschissen aus, hab zwar schön ramen drum und so, aba dieser kreis inna mitte, wo der punkt reinkommt is imma noch weiss und nicht transparent...
ich hätte statt diesem schönen kreises einfach blos ein quadrat (das hab ich ja, nur mit dem kreis) udn da soll dann ein haken rein, als auswahl, wie regle ich das... hintergrund transparent, rahmen dotted...

style="border: 2px dotted #000000; background-color: transparent;"

wie gehts weiter... thx


----------



## braindad (15. April 2002)

wenn ich deinen beitrag richtig verstanden habe, kann man ihn wohl so zusammenfassen: "ich möchte statt der runden radio-boxen eckige quadrate haben." wenn das richtig interpretiert ist, mach folgendes:

```
<input type="checkbox" name="alk" value="bier">bier
```
hoffe, das war es 

>>SELFhtml<< hätte dir auch geholfen...


----------



## mille (15. April 2002)

erstma, nein *g

ich und meine komplizierte artikulation...

jo, geh ich von checkboxes aus! die sind im hingergrund weiss, und man setzt ein haken rein.
wie sind die css befehle, damit der hintergrund nicht mehr weiss ist, sondern schön transparent?
mit *style="background-color: transparent"* gehts nicht.


----------



## elgo (15. April 2002)

wie wärs wenn du einfach die die farbe deines hintergrundes nimmst?
ansonsten: http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/index.htm.


----------



## braindad (15. April 2002)

axo, got it 

in diesem fall leg ich dir die ortsansässige suchfunktion ans herz: da findet man >>diesen<< thread. ergebnis des threads: das weiße lässt sich nicht ändern - ausser man ersetzt die checkboxen durch images. habe allerdings noch nicht heraus gefunden, wie das geht, da ich die entsprechende seite nicht mehr wieder finde.


----------



## mille (15. April 2002)

dann hab ich ja die neu entdeckung für den css standart 3 oder welcher als nächstes kommt

das sieht dann so aus 

style="fucking-shit-white-button: no;"


----------



## sam (15. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pornex _
> *style="fucking-shit-white-button: no;"  *


so eine funktion such ich schon ewig


----------



## Quentin (16. April 2002)

*style="background-color: none;"*

ausprobieren, none funktioniert recht oft, glaub aber nur beim IE...


----------



## sam (16. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quentin _
> *style="background-color: none;"
> 
> ausprobieren, none funktioniert recht oft, glaub aber nur beim IE...  *


meinste, das hätte ich noch nich probiert?    
nope, geht nich.......


----------



## mille (16. April 2002)

schreib da hin transparent....

probs ma aus, da is noch so ein hässliches weisses feld, das weigert sich beharrlich dagegen entfernt zu werden


----------

